# Travel Insurance for IVF abroad



## Nina77

Hi,

Has anyone bought travel insurance specifically for IVF treatment abroad.  I am due to travel abroad for IVF and looking for travel insurance.  Does the European Health card provide the same coverage as standard medical travel insurance policies ??

Nina.


----------



## TheLongRoad

I'm from Australia and my travel insurance covers everything from flights, accommodation, and even the deposit I pay for my treatment. It does not cover any hospitalisation or medical treatment required as a result of my IVF treatment, such as if I got an infection and had to go to hospital for a few days. If that happened it would be at my expense.
I was upfront with the insurance company and they were honest with me. 
Just give them a call and find out what they offer.


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello TLR - I am just starting my processes for planned travel to Spain in January for DET - am on the pill, and have had most of my tests (bloods tomorrow).  Talked to my work today about taking leave, as I plan to take five weeks - time enough for the transfer in January 2013, then wait to see how that pans out and still be there to collect frosties if required    ...

Question is - I will also be having to source some good travel insurance for my time away.  I understand need to declare all - policies are usually voided if did not declare, and not all companies cover what I think they term "medical tourism" ( ) so... may I ask, did you have to get quotes from many companies?

Thanks - and all bests to all, MsP


----------



## AlmondToast

Hi there, I used Jubilee insurance 'IVF Shield' if that is any help - it was in the £200 range.


----------

